# Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

I originally posted in the MK2 forum. But, maybe I can get some more ideas here.
I have a MK1 Scirocco wheel and I love it. But there are two problems. 1) wheel grip is too narrow for my liking and 2) the foam is cracking after all the years of wear and tear. So, I want something to protect it and also increase the amount of wheel for my hands to grip.
I've searched and seen wheelskins and isotta posts. Any other alternatives?
here's the original post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4426092


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (choochoo)*

I wrapped mine in perforated leather and re stitched it.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative ([email protected])*























WOW, that looks really good. Where did you get the leather? Was custom or precut?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (choochoo)*

actually i got it off ebay. Bought a large hide of it. Simply cut it to shape (long rectangle) and got to stitching.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative ([email protected])*

That actually turned out pretty hawt. I have one being recovered by A.G.L.A. They can be a bit on the pricy side, but if it comes out as good in person as it looks in my head, I won't mind. In your case, they also offer a padding option to increase the thickness of the wheel. They tried to talk me into it, but in my instance, it would have been unnecessary. The new wheel is already thicker than the one it's going to replace. I'll post up some pix when it comes in next week.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (IFlyGTI)*

wow, AGLA is baller status. This is a $70 wheel and $1500 car.... that's a little too much to be spending.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (choochoo)*

I've stitched the AGLA kit on myself with good results. Just takes some time. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2726549


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (mk13nb)*

Wow, that looks really good. I wish it wasn't $200.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (choochoo)*

I think the DIY kits from AGLA start at $50. If you buy material elsewhere like Josh did above, it may even be less.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (mk13nb)*

OK, that's very reasonable.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative (choochoo)*

Contact Ryan about getting your wheel recovered like the one above. His username is "brothersinarms". 
Or maybe he'll just poke his head in since I know he's watching.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Leather steering wheel wrap or alternative ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Contact Ryan about getting your wheel recovered like the one above. His username is "brothersinarms". 
Or maybe he'll just poke his head in since I know he's watching. 

random, i just PMd him yesterday regarding his work...looks top notch. hope to be rocking it soon.!


----------

